# What to do with this battery?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

My J16 isn't level underneath the deck where I want to mount the battery. If I were to mount the tray as is, here is how it would be:










Is it ok to mount the battery at an angle like this? I'm guessing not but I could be wrong.

Does anyone have any ideas as to how I could level it safely, effectively, SIMPLY, and CHEAPLY?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pressure treated 2x4 cut on diagonal to fit battery dimension
to make 2 wedges to support the battery tray.
5200 sealant to bond wedges to hull and bulkhead, screws through bulkhead.


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

Optima Batteries were designed for this very problem. You might consider investing in one.

For the time being, I wouldn't mount a Deep-Cycle battery at an angle. It isn't a matter of the acid leaking out. I would be worried about unequal distribution of acid making contact within the cells. The shape of the cells themselves is not conducive to that orientation.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Optima Batteries were designed for this very problem.  You might consider investing in one.
> 
> For the time being, I wouldn't mount a Deep-Cycle battery at an angle.  It isn't a matter of the acid leaking out.  I would be worried about unequal distribution of acid making contact within the cells.  The shape of the cells themselves is not conducive to that orientation.


I actually preferred an Optima. I used to get them for my car. Funds didn't allow it at the time. I went with the design Brett suggested. I'm way behind on pics so I'll try to get some up by tomorrow.

How much does a small Optima marine go for, anyway?


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> > Optima Batteries were designed for this very problem.  You might consider investing in one.
> >
> > For the time being, I wouldn't mount a Deep-Cycle battery at an angle.  It isn't a matter of the acid leaking out.  I would be worried about unequal distribution of acid making contact within the cells.  The shape of the cells themselves is not conducive to that orientation.
> 
> ...


That is a good question. I will look that up tomorrow.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

my DEKKA was $210.00 at mahoney 

Just bought an Interstate for $80.00 To play with but it Is conventional ...

The Oddyessey's are about 2C as well

Dave


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Frame underneath it with angled 2x4 or 2x6 depending on how much of an angle it is. Also I would stop using the wing nuts and use bolt on terminals, their cheap and you can get the at your local autozone.


----------



## tnrwayne (Dec 14, 2009)

look at the odyssey  pc925 http://www.odysseybatteries.net/PC925-battery.html . or the odyssey pc1200 http://www.odysseybatteries.net/PC1200-battery.html
they come with a 3 year full replacement warranty.
agm and can also be mounted in any position.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

$155 last time I looked at costco!


----------

